# 2004 VW R32 Brake Rotors



## r32racrx (Sep 22, 2007)

Are there front replacement brake rotors for this vehicle? I've been shopping online and all I found were rear replacements. If you guys know of any, where can I get them and for how much?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: 2004 VW R32 Brake Rotors (r32racrx)*

Any Audi dealer in Canada will stock the same rotors for the Mk1 Audi TT 3.2L. You will have to pay the Audi mark-up price, but usually its not worth shipping such a heavy part from a USA VW parts dealer.
BTW good job on getting an R32 into canada. You're one of the lucky few who used the loophole


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2004 VW R32 Brake Rotors (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Any Audi dealer in Canada will stock the same rotors for the Mk1 Audi TT 3.2L. You will have to pay the Audi mark-up price, but usually its not worth shipping such a heavy part from a USA VW parts dealer.
BTW good job on getting an R32 into canada. You're one of the lucky few who used the loophole









Phat,
I think this dude's in CALIFORNIA! (CA = Cali, CN = Canada). I only know about this because I've seen Southwest flights saying they are going to Ontario and I thought, "I didn't know Southwest flew to Canada."


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Potterman's, http://www.parts4vws.com has them for $170 each, the oem ones, 
http://www.1stvwparts.com has them for $144.89 each, OEM


_Modified by GT17V at 11:17 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## MiBlue32 (Apr 8, 2007)

ECStuning.com $600 + but I think it would be worth it. These are the best I've found. Good luck!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (MiBlue32)*

Holy crap!!!! The price has doubled in the last 3 months. I got mine for $75.79 each at https://www.vwgenuineparts.com/oe_parts_cat.html in November. Still have a spare set in the garage. Now they are $145 each wtf??????? Should have stocked up on a few more sets!!!
Anybody want to buy an R32 brake setup front and rear? There is no way I can afford to track my car when brakes are that expensive. 225/45/17 tires are bad enough...



_Modified by phatvw at 6:55 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## JasonTurbo6 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: (MiBlue32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiBlue32* »_ECStuning.com $600 + but I think it would be worth it. These are the best I've found. Good luck!

x2


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

*Re: 2004 VW R32 Brake Rotors (r32racrx)*

There was just a thread last week on the R32 forum. I ordered a set over the weekend from MJM. They're the cheapest you'll find. Trust me:


----------

